# Need advice



## suggi (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi - new here. I posted on newbie site with story and need to gain weight back. I am like a stick figure with a head. However, the question I have now is could there be a connection with high blood pressure and Graves? I am on 2.5 mg Propanolol 2x/day as higher doses made my BP too low and I was passing out....that was before RAI. I had a severe case and was given 20 millicuries and had a bad surge after with normal BP and fast pulse. Now as of the last blood test I am still hyper but better and my pulse is normal to low but my BP is running high - like 170/97 high. My PCP had originally told me to stay on the Propanolol until I am no longer hyper and then taper off . Of course it is the holiday weekend and I am afraid to taper off and do not want to increase as I want to get completely off. Reasn for that is originally I had been on Norvasc for years and then the BP went too low (90/55) and PCP had me stop it and keep a BP record. Was doing fine on it until the Graves. If I need BP meds I want to go back on my Norvasc. I just wondered if the high BP is connected to going from severe hyper slowly down. Had RAI 9/28 and have to go for a blood test end of next week to see where I am. My PCP wants nothing to do with the Graves and the endo is only interested in the Graves...she says to see the PCP for anything else i.e. I had very swollen legs and a high BNP. I kinda feel lost..

If anyone has had a similar experience with BP being high at least in the transition stage or maybe I am now hypo?

However, my other concern is not gaining weight. I am only 98 lbs and started out at 112 and am eating everything in sight but can't gain a pound. Very frustrating.

Thank you.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I took these lab results from your other post...



> 11/1
> 
> TSH 0.006 0.550-4.780
> 
> ...


 With your FT-4 still above high range you are still considered hyperthyroid.

Propranolol does 2 things, helps lower FT-3 ( which comes from T4 hormone) and can also lower BP.

Sounds like you need to remain on the Propranolol a bit longer, at least until your FT-4 falls closer to 3/4 range and your BP is under control. It's very important to wean yourself off the Propranolol as stopping suddenly will likely cause you issue.

As far as testing down the road - it will be important to find a GP who will run both the FT-4 and FT-3 lab results everytime. Since you still have your thyroid ( and it sounds like it's still functioning) you will need those tests to monitor your situation as your thyroid dies off or requires a 2nd dose of RAI if your levels do not fall into the range for -both FT-4 and FT-3


----------



## suggi (Nov 23, 2017)

Thank you for your adice. Maybe I can get in to see my PCP Monday. Don't know as I guess you saw she basically told me no appointments as I was coming in too often and she could get audited and maybe lose her license. Well, if she had just done a thyroid test..... I was just having different symptoms and did not know what was going on.

so, once I was diagnosed she just passed me off to endo which is fine but she is not intereted in BP. I have to go to the PCP for that. Wish me luck. There are just not any good PCPs around anymore. I thought I had a good one - recommended - but who knows. My old one retired so you know how that goes but I have been with this one for a few years now and did not mean to bother her unnessesarily. I have check with others about their PCps and it seems no one is really happy. Early this AM my BP went up to 184/l05 so I do need it checked and do not want to go to the ER. They will put me on a diuretic and I don't need to lose more weight since I can't gain any no matter what I eat or how much. 98 lbs is just too little. It did go down to 141/85 before lunch so that made me feel a little better and my pulse is no longer fast. It is normal to low. Plus regarding the ER I can't afford to go there unless I am dying per insurance coverage.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> *Thyroid problems.* When the thyroid gland doesn't produce enough thyroid hormone (hypothyroidism) or produces too much thyroid hormone (hyperthyroidism), high blood pressure can result.


https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/secondary-hypertension/symptoms-causes/syc-20350679

As you can see - elevated blood pressure can indeed be caused by elevated thyroid hormones. With your symptoms, FT-4 above range and your TSH so low in range you are clearly hyperthyroid.

Quote from above ...



> I am on 2.5 mg Propanolol 2x/day as higher doses made my BP too low and I was passing out....that was before RAI. I had a severe case and was given 20 millicuries and had a bad surge after with normal BP and fast pulse. Now as of the last blood test I am still hyper but better and my pulse is normal to low but my BP is running high - like 170/97 high. My PCP had originally told me to stay on the Propanolol until I am no longer hyper and then taper off .


If that's the case than why not lower it slightly and remain on the Propranolol? The doctor has given you orders to taper off when you are no longer hyper and as of last lab's you are still hyper. Did your PCP or the endo instruct you to stop?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Will you be going in this week for follow up labs? It sounds like you've still got some hyper symptoms going on and your PCP needs a lesson in better patient relations, ugh. Are there any other options where you are?


----------

